# Diseño controlador micromotor



## mizzard (Sep 14, 2010)

Hola, mi nombre es Enrique y estoy participando en el diseño de un controlador para el micromotor de la serie 0308 ...B del fabricante FAULHABER (Brushless Sensorless DC-Micromotor).

El caso es que estamos atascados en la parte de visualización del Back-emf para poder estimar el cruce por cero y poder controlar el giro del motor a la perfección.

Usando el controlador del fabricante, visualizamos la gráfica aportada en:

- FAULHABER CONTROLLER.BMP

Y en detalle los pasos:

- DETAILED_FAULHABER.JPG

Como se puede observar, se ve claramente la descarga de la bobina como es progresiva, por lo que el cruce por cero sería relativamente sencillo de calcular.

En nuestro caso nos pasa lo siguiente, para una prueba sin PWM (para simplificar la señal y visualizar el back emf):

- OUR SIGNAL_NO_PWM.BMP

Y en concreto, aplicando el PWM (señal dibujada a mano, en reposo está a cero en lugar de a uno, aunque se obtienen los mismos resultados, que sería rotando la imagen 180º):

- OUR SIGNAL_PWM.JPG

Como podeis observar, nosotros no llegamos a visualizar esa descarga progresiva de la bobina, sino que tenemos un escalón muy abrupto que nos hace imposible el cálculo del cruce por cero.

Con respecto al motor estas son las características:

- Brushless DC-Micromotor.PDF

Los pasos seguidos en la programación del PIC se pueden ver en:

- DETAILED_STEPS.JPG
- SCHEMA.JPG

(cabe destacar que cuando un terminal se deja abierto para el sensado del Back-emf, lo que se hace es aplicar masa en la puerta/base de los transistores correspondientes para dejarlos sin conducción).


En resumidas cuentas, es saber si a alguien sabe en qué nos estamos equivocando ya que no conseguimos visualizar el back emf correctamente (si se trata de error de concepto a la hora de programar o falta de electrónica adicional).

Esperamos y agradeceremos cualquier sugerencia o idea.

Un saludo!


----------

